# Anyone interested in a mid-Atlantic meetup



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone interested in a mid-Atlantic meetup in Washington, DC?


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 9, 2007)

when?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2007)

whenever we can schedule a convenient time.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 9, 2007)

im interested...im all free except for the end of may and 4th of july


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Apr 16, 2007)

I would be interested...


----------



## nabero (Apr 16, 2007)

Possibly...


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 16, 2007)

I am involved with an unfortunate family illness right now but will try to get back to organizing something as soon as that straightens out a little.

If anyone wants to step in as organizer that would be great.

Lew


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 16, 2007)

when would you guys be interested in meeting up...as long as its not cold or rainy, i can meet up whenever...ive only been once..and i didnt get to see all the touristy stuff


----------



## Claff (Apr 16, 2007)

Always up for a trip into the city, I live so close but don't take advantage of it nearly often enough.


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 16, 2007)

Doh... prior to the Googling this thread prompted, I was completely ignorant of the term mid-Atlantic in this context... I thought you were proposing a meetup on a boat in the middle of the ocean


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 17, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Doh... prior to the Googling this thread prompted, I was completely ignorant of the term mid-Atlantic in this context... I thought you were proposing a meetup on a boat in the middle of the ocean




Yes, that's correct.

Wear a bright red shirt and we'll surely see you.


----------



## darich (Apr 17, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Doh... prior to the Googling this thread prompted, I was completely ignorant of the term mid-Atlantic in this context... I thought you were proposing a meetup on a boat in the middle of the ocean



I was the exact same!!!
Wondered how many members there are based in Ascension Island
:lmao:


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Apr 18, 2007)

HASHASHIN said:


> when would you guys be interested in meeting up...as long as its not cold or rainy, i can meet up whenever...ive only been once..and i didnt get to see all the touristy stuff


 

With this crazy weather going on lately its hard to say when its not going to be rainy or cold.  The weather has been holding me back from exploring 1 of the trails around my way to take some nature shots.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah the weather sucks...hopefully in may it might give us an opportunity to have a meet up


----------

